# Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished (Beamshots added)



## Holzleim

Hi,

want to introduce you to my new >500W peak power LED light:







After many hours of work it is nearly finished. 
Now some details:

- 20x CREE MC-E 4B K-bin and one XR-E WG Q5
- 8 MC-E with CARCLO 26,5mm plain tight optics
- 12 MC-E without optics for flood
- XR-E behind 110mm aspherical fresnel lens
- 4 5350mAh LiPo cells in 2p2s configuration
- custom made PCB holding 20 MC-E boost drivers each capable of driving upto 1,8A through each series-wired MC-E; one 4A buck driver for the single XR-E (driven to 2,2A); Atmel Mega16 µC
- 3 tumbler push-button offering 6 contacts 
- each LED group individually controllable (push tumbler from below)
- 3 special functions when tumbler pushed from above: 8Hz Strobe with peak power; "far-sight" with asperical and 26,5mm group temporaraliy at full power and flood at zero; all LED at full power
- 5 temperature sensors leading to stepmise current foldback if overheating
- Mini-USB connector to charge lamp via integrated charging electronics (both 2p cells are charged with individual charging electronic to prevent imbalancing of the battery)
- XLR connector for external 10A charger and for main or 12V operation of the lamp
- 5 LED (2xgreen, orange, red, blue) for status display
- calibration mechanism for battery gauge display
- all LED soldered directly to 10mm thick copper
- wheight about 2,5kg
- total peak output (emitter output, not of-the-front) should be somewhere just over 20000 Lumen
- BRIGHT..... :devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:

some more pics:
















at low power:





Added some more fotos of the copper parts holding the LEDs and the very professional soldering process.....






















Beamshots will follow in the next days. I plan to do some comparison shot with our cars xenon and halogen far light...

Ok, I did some beamshots....
All shots ISO100 F4.0 1sec

below: our car's xenon down-light:





below: our car's halogen far light





below: our car's halogen far light + xenon down-light





below: Mr Beambastic spot + mid





below: Mr. Beambastic spot + mid





below: Mr. Beambastic all full





Below: [email protected]





Below: Mr. Beambastic spot + mid 50m





Below: Other Location; our car's xenon down-light + halogen far light





Below: Mr. Beambastic spot + mid





Below: Mr. Beambastic all full





Below: [email protected]





Below: my 17mm asperic light "David"





Below: Mr. Beambastic spot only at 112m (ISO 100, F4.0 1,6sec)





Below: Mr. Beambastic at 112m spot + mid (ISO 100, F4.0 1,6sec)





More Beamshots will follow later, it began to snow rather hard......

Will show comparison with 2x 500W halogen floodlights and some more shots at higher distance (400m) with the 110mm aspheric.


----------



## DM51

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

*WOW!!!* Looking forward to the beamshots!


----------



## ktafil

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

 oh my god!

whats that!


----------



## Alan B

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

Pretty amazing light, great construction.

What is the application?


----------



## pepko

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*


----------



## 1 what

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

Holy cr**!
Yikes!
It's beautiful. Nothing succeeds like excess.


----------



## Ny0ng1

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

the last photo reminds me when i was looking up to the sky and got abducted by alien UFO :huh:

seriously, good job and waiting for beamshots :thumbsup:

anybody remember the runtime and lumens value of databank?


----------



## Erasmus

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

You are crazy! I'm passing through Cologne tomorrow on my way to a friend in Slovakia, are you in for a meeting? I will send you a PM straight away


----------



## Sandman_Bravo

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

While I'm astounded at the mere construction and array of lighting, I must ask the question; why? :thinking:
To be clear- I mean no offence and I'm not flaming. What is the usage purpose? Was this a project just for fun or do you have some specific application for this? Either way, illumination shouldn't be a problem! :twothumbs


----------



## Holzleim

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

@Sandman_Bravo and Alan_B:
Main purpose and application of the light was building it...

Original my intention was to use it for walking and running in the woods, but at this time I thought I could build it with a weight of less than 1,5kg.
But the more the project proceeded the LEDs I wanted to inegrate and the heavier the thing got....

I'll try it for a short run in the next days. It might work despite the 2,5kg cause I'm not the weakest....

I can summarize: I built this light as a versatile hand-light, not an EDC, that is highly usefull (runtime can be for hours if you only use a few thousand lumes ;-)) and a funlight at the same time.

The 110mm aspherical is a presision tool which offers throw nice throw capabilities for a LED powered light. It certainly can't compete with a 35W or more HID spotlight, but within the LED world it offers more throw than any other light known to me. Will take measurements in the next days, but a first quick luxmeter test over 10m distance showed more than 200000 lux/1m. But I have to measure at farer distances to get accurate value at this large lens diameter (ask Ra for the theory...).
The 26,5mm ME-Cs offer a ver usable medium beam, would also be a nice setup when used as bike light.
The 12 MC-E without optics can produce a nice amount of flood light and can serve for application where you might usually use thos 500W halogen floodlights.

You could use it during camping when powered by the 12V chahrger (not finished yet) or perhaps on my parents small boat, .....

It's just finished, so time will show what situation this portable sun will be used in......


----------



## roadie

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

u are mad !

but i like yr works!

:twothumbs


----------



## Zeruel

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

*WOW!* 
Impressive :thumbsup:

Now if only we can edc it... :thinking:


----------



## supawabb

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

By far the most impressive light build that I have ever seen! Absolutely AWESOME!


----------



## Der Wichtel

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

The Data Bank is finally BEATEN!!!


----------



## DM51

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*



Der Wichtel said:


> The Data Bank is finally BEATEN!!!


Hmmm... I think it could be a close contest for total output, but the Data Bank 70 should easily beat this for throw.


----------



## spencer

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

I needs a name.
This thing is INSANE though. Very nice work.


----------



## Holzleim

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

I would not say the Databank is beaten. It is a total different light. It is a true fun light with one impressive type of beam: 70x XR-E behing 30mm aspherics, which results in lot more throw than my creation. 
And it is an mechanical artwork, my light is mechanical functional, but you can see that it is made by an electronics engineer with no professional mechanical equipment nor skills.

Like I wrote before: I tried to combine useful and fun light, and I thing I managed to do so. Main thing I'm not satisfied with is the 2,5kg weight. 

But regarding total output, it might be true that for half a minute I can beat the databank


----------



## Der Wichtel

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

you could have used heatpipes and connect them to cpu cooler. If a cpu cooler can cool down a cpu with more than 150W then you need only 4 of them but then have to use fans.....
I think 2.5kg is a good weight for passive heatsinking.


----------



## JohnTz

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

Holy COW!!!!!!

Cant wait for the beam shots.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

THATS JUST FLAT OUT COOL!!!

*Nice Job!:thumbsup::twothumbs*

Can't wait for the beamshots!!!


----------



## BSBG

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

Amazing piece of work :thumbsup:.

You could attach it to a chest harness for running, with multi levels for woods, roads and airport runways.


----------



## Gunner12

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

WOW, really impressive!

Looking forward to those beamshots!

Pure flood mode probably throws more then the average light.

You can try active cooling. It should cut down the weight but then you'll have to power the fans.


----------



## Illum

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

I think this might blow the databank out of the water...not sure
thats a tremendous about of designing that went into it, not to mention capital...holy cow, 20 MCEs and a dedicated driver for each oneoo:

:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## Juggernaut

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

 I….Can……..Not…….Comprehend…what this would look like running……. this makes me sad inside:mecry:.


----------



## Nitroz

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

 I love it when people create these types of Frankenlights! That is quite a chunk of change tied up in one light.


----------



## clg0159

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

 Thats frickin awesome!!!!!!!!!! Can I have it ?  :laughing:


----------



## Holzleim

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

It wasn't a cheap toy.....


----------



## TONY M

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

Good lord thats awesome! :twothumbs


----------



## TONY M

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*



Holzleim said:


> It wasn't a cheap toy.....


I'm sure it wasn't but it was worth it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sandman_Bravo

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

I might have a name...





Die beleuchtete Herzen






(The illuminated heart)


What do you think?!


----------



## Illum

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*



Holzleim said:


>



:wow: 
now thats a cheap/efficient way of reflow soldering! :thumbsup:
Yep, German ingenuity is still second to none after so many years


----------



## Fallingwater

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*



1 what said:


> It's beautiful. Nothing succeeds like excess.


You just inspired a motivator


----------



## PhantomPhoton

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*



DM51 said:


> Hmmm... I think it could be a close contest for total output, but the Data Bank 70 should easily beat this for throw.



I don't know if the data bank can out throw a 110mm aspheric. It's a tough call really.
I'd love to see the shootout.


----------



## Holzleim

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

Regarding a name for my lamp I thought of "Mr. Beambastic" although I originally planned to use this name for large HID lamp I want to build sowmewhen in the next time. But we will buid a house this year and so I think it will take some time until I can begin this project. So "Mr. Beambastic" shall decorate my LED lamp and for the future HID (>500W certainly...) I must think of an other name.


----------



## 270winchester

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

*slowly backing out of room before drooling in public*.......


----------



## saabluster

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

Holzleim you are absolutely *crazy*! But your my kind of crazy. Great job and I would like to second the idea put forth earlier that the use of heatpipes will bring the weight *way* down if you employ them correctly.:thumbsup:


----------



## ozner1991

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

this has to be THE flashlight of 2009 
i cant think of anything beating this


----------



## DM51

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*



PhantomPhoton said:


> I don't know if the data bank can out throw a 110mm aspheric. It's a tough call really.
> I'd love to see the shootout.


I may be wrong, but I think there's only one XR-E behind that aspheric. There are 8x MC-Es with optics, but the other 12x MC-Es will be pure flood. It should make for a good mix of flood and throw, but probably mostly flood.

By contrast, each of the LEDs in the Data Bank has its own small aspheric. It's a great thrower, as you can see in the pic in post #1 of the thread I linked above.


----------



## Holzleim

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

It should be no question that the Databank easily outthrows my light by a multiple.
Assume my 110mm aspheric makes 200000 lux/1m and the 8 MC-E with optics will do about 10000 each than I get about 280000 lux/1m in total.

Each XR-E with its 30mm aspheric in the Databank should do at least 30000 lux/1m resulting in a total of 2,1M lux/1m. 

Like I wrote before: I tried to build a versatile multi-talent light, not a pure fun light.

The Databank is in its own class......


----------



## J.D.

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

SIMPLY OUTSTANDING
can't wait for beamshots 

...aber Karlskrone ist doch kein Bier


----------



## Holzleim

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

@J.D.:
Who spends a lot of money on LEDs can't effort expensive beer....


----------



## J.D.

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*



Holzleim said:


> @J.D.:
> Who spends a lot of money on LEDs can't effort expensive beer....


hehe touché 

by the way - it's becoming dark outside


----------



## Holzleim

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

The problem for taking beamshots is that I don't have a camera that allows manual settings. So I have to wait until a friend will do some beamshots with me.
I plan to take a [email protected] as reference comparison and both the xenon low-beam and halogen far-beam light of my car.

Should happen till next weekend....


----------



## jirik_cz

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

Very impressive. :wow:


----------



## JetskiMark

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

Fantastic concept and execution.

Kudos.


----------



## Illum

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*



JetskiMark said:


> Fantastic concept and execution.
> 
> Kudos.



will it surpass your "22000 bulb lumens?" we can only speculate as we soak our keyboards with drool


----------



## jtr1962

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

Thought you might find this interesting. It's not related to LEDs, but it required the same kind of serious cooling your project does. Very professional job on Mr. Beambastic by the way! :twothumbs


----------



## Holzleim

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

@jtr1962: Can't wait to see how the CREE MC-E performs when put in your test setup!! I remember you wanted to test a cool white MC-E M-binned, or am I wrong?
If you are interested, I could send you one of the MC-E 4B K-bin for testing (would be nice if it survives cause it is my only spare part...). I used 20 of them in my lamp but bought 21. I think I saw output increasing till approaching 2A per die :naughty::naughty::naughty:

Regarding the mechanical cooling setup:
I think usage of heatpipes would only have helped me weight reducing the two copper bars holding the 26,5mm optic MC-Es. 
With each one being about 240g it might have been possible to reduce weight by 200g in total with a mixture of thinner copper and heatpipes.
But like I wrote before: I don't have the equipment to do very complex mechanical shapes, so the 10mm copper bars were the best solution for me.

I think the only way to save considerable weight would be the usage of active cooling. But this breings a lot of disadvantages, too:
- water/dust resistance
- noise
- overall robustness 
- total volume
- ....

I wrote down the weight of some of the parts. If I find it back I can give a weight table of the main parts.
This shows that weight is spreaded over many parts and that is wouldn't be easy to reduce it considerably.


----------



## rizky_p

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

finally my perfect reading light :twothumbs:


----------



## JetskiMark

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

How many calculated emitter lumens does this produce?


----------



## foxtrot824

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

You are doing a dis-service to those who have a light problem :wave:. Now I look at the projects sitting on my desk and think a couple hundred lumens of output are worthless. That's an amazing set up, I can't wait to see beam shots.


----------



## toby_pra

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

Crazy!:devil:


----------



## Holzleim

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

@JetskiMark:
I could better calculate the emitter lumens once jtr1962 has done some measurements with an MC-E.
I did some relative measurements with a K-bin cool white MC-E and estimated that it should be well over 1000 lumen driven at 1,8A.
Measuring lux/1m with the Carclo 26,5mm optics showed a value of more than 12000 lux/1m, so relying on the candela per lumen value given in the Carclo datasheet (10,4 Cd/lumen) this leads to more than 1000lumen per MC-E as well.
The 350 lumen of the single XR-E, and it should be well over 20000 lumen in total.


----------



## vali

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

Uhmm... I think it will be great for my keychain


----------



## chronox

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

Holzleim, can you please give a run-down of your reflow soldering with the iron? Did you ramp the temperature up and down systematically or turn off the iron once the solder melted?

I am getting into homebrew lights myself and am simply amazed at what you have done here with this setup.


----------



## Holzleim

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

Originally I planned to do the reflow soldering to the massive copper in my company at a heat-plate or at home on the ceramic stove top. But both heat source trnsmit most of the heat by radiation I I was not sure if it had worked that good with my 10mm thick copper. I was afraid of applying to high temperature before I realize it.

The I got the idea of using an iron.
On highest setting the surface of our iron is held at about 220°C.

I put the iron in my professional iron holder and let it reach its end temperature. Then I put the copper piece on the hot iron. I had a temperature probe applied to one of the holes in my copper pieces, so I could watch the temperature rise. At ~210°C in the core of the copper I took away the copper piece. Have to mention I used lead-containing solder paste beginning to melt at ~180°C.

The soldering was a rather relaxed process because I did the efford to build the soldering templates your see in one of my picture. Otherwise it would have been hard to keep the LEDs in the right place (3/4 at a time).


----------



## BillyNoMates

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

Very impressive build - like most others here, I am looking forward to some beam shots!

Can you say more about the different modes and how you intend to use them? You mentioned running in the woods - what setting would you normally consider using for this (assuming you want to run for more than 10mins)?

Thanks.


----------



## Holzleim

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

I was running a short time (30min) in the woods last Saturday.
Most of the time I used flood only with around 100mA driven through the MC-E.
When adjusting the three LED group's current I have implemented 13 levels with an relationship of 1,41 between the next higher/lower level (logarithmic).
100mA results in around 1,3W per MC-E and with the 12 flood MC-E and an efficiency of 100 lumen/W at these low drive levels I run with ~1500 lumen through the woods.
This level would last for 70Wh / 15W -> at least 4 hours.
From time to time I used the "Far-Sight" pushbutton that switches of flood and turns on spot and mid to max power. When releasing it restores the old values. This is useful to get an overview over the whloe trail in front of you.
And as it was my first run with the new light I certainly stopped several time to point around with the 110mm aspheric beam or to light up a whole clearing with the "Full-All" button.
I also tried the "Strobe" button for some seconds, and it's really hard to keep running with the strobe light....
To summarize I can say I adopted the control interface to my needs and am nearly satisfied with it. It's useful and fun at the same time.
Considering the lamp's weight I can say: It is worth being carried for the fun it grants....


----------



## Zeruel

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

Can't wait for the beam shots


----------



## BillyNoMates

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*



Holzleim said:


> I was running a short time (30min) in the woods last Saturday.
> Most of the time I used flood only with around 100mA driven through the MC-E.
> When adjusting the three LED group's current I have implemented 13 levels with an relationship of 1,41 between the next higher/lower level (logarithmic).
> 100mA results in around 1,3W per MC-E and with the 12 flood MC-E and an efficiency of 100 lumen/W at these low drive levels I run with ~1500 lumen through the woods.
> This level would last for 70Wh / 15W -> at least 4 hours.
> From time to time I used the "Far-Sight" pushbutton that switches of flood and turns on spot and mid to max power. When releasing it restores the old values. This is useful to get an overview over the whloe trail in front of you.
> And as it was my first run with the new light I certainly stopped several time to point around with the 110mm aspheric beam or to light up a whole clearing with the "Full-All" button.
> I also tried the "Strobe" button for some seconds, and it's really hard to keep running with the strobe light....
> To summarize I can say I adopted the control interface to my needs and am nearly satisfied with it. It's useful and fun at the same time.
> Considering the lamp's weight I can say: It is worth being carried for the fun it grants....



Thanks for the info.

I can imagine the fun you'd have with the stobe when running on rough ground !!!

I my builds I tend to prefer a 'big' step between brightness settings - usually a factor of three (~5dB) in power terms, but that's just my personal preference.

The ability to swap between flood and spot must be very helpful. Floor for running through woods, spot for trying to find the gate on the far side of a 100m field on a moonless night. I have been caught out before with my 15degree headlight (about 800lm) good for seeing what's around you but no use in the more open spaces......


----------



## Holzleim

I added beamshots in the first post....


----------



## JetskiMark

Thanks for the beamshots.

That is an incredible creation.

Only a true flashaholic would consider that to be a reasonable light to take on a walk or a run.

Gotta love CPF.


----------



## jirik_cz

Wow that's really bright !


----------



## DM51

Astounding beamshots - some of the best I've seen. They give a complete idea of the capabilities of this superb light. As JetskiMark says, a great creation!


----------



## N10

everything everybody said...astonishing creation!!...&& cool beamshots!


----------



## glockbob

Very good beamshots, gives us a really good comparison on how bright this creation really is.

How many hours did it take you to create this monster?


----------



## Holzleim

Thanks for the approving words!

I didn't count the hours, but most time consumed the mechanical work due to the fact that I don't have any professional mechanical equipment. So I had to improvise many times, for example I did some milling with a cheap simple drill machine stand (with many scratches to my hands...)

The electronic part is more the kind of work I'm used to, but even this took much time because I had to deal with more than 500W (>70A at 7V...).

For the software I could re-use a lot I already implemented in my two previously made lights.

I think I started with thinking about the concept of this light in July 2008...


----------



## toby_pra

The beamshots are incredible...WOW!!!


----------



## DM51

I've added this to The BIG Lights thread.


----------



## Packesel

Turn off that light! Last night I couldn 't leave my house without my sunglasses - in the middle of the night. I live about 15 km away in Leverkusen (Germany). 
The german word for flashlight is "Taschenlampe" which means "pocket light". But this is something like a suitcase light. :twothumbs

Viele Grüße (regards)

Packesel


----------



## Holzleim

@DM51:
That's really a great honor for my to have my light mentioned between all these legends. So now there is slightly more LED presence in this area, thanks a lot!!!

@Packesel:
I pointed my light direction Koblenz, so you must have seen some kind of diffuse reflections 
And that large your pocket doesn't have to be: Outline dimensions are about 18cm x 14cm x 8cm. Not really an EDC, but much smaller that a Thor or similar.
But you are right, I do not call it "Taschenlampe" but "Handstrahler".


----------



## Data

Holzleim,

WOW, great light!  

Beautiful work and a very fun design.



Cheers
Dave


----------



## Nos

Du verrückter Hund! hammergeile Kiste. 

Was für ne Wahnsinnskonstruktion echt geil. Bin echt baff .....so was in der Art hab ich schon lange mal sehen und baun wollen. Einfach nur toll lovecpf


----------



## csshih

*Re: Handheld 500W LED Power .... finally finished*

That's obscene.
portable extended use flashbang?

I am extremely impressed with your work, and I love that soldering job.. with an actual iron.


----------



## J.D.

kann den Lobeshymnen nur zustimmen - wasn geiles Teil :twothumbs


----------



## Sabre

Besonders ausgezeichnet! Wie schwer ist es?


----------



## Holzleim

Weight is about 2,5kg.

Portable flashbang is good......


----------



## rantanplan

... unbelievable.

Reminds me of "Opas Flakscheinwerfer"


----------



## csshih

.......aaaanndd the classic CPF question.

does it come with a pocket clip?


----------



## Holzleim

It comes with a neck chain....


----------



## missionaryman

I think you just cured me from being cured from flashaholism


----------



## Holzleim

Just want to mention another application for my light:
Usage as powerful photo light. In the photo below I used the flood at about 10-20W. Could have been some more next time, there is enough room left until max power....

My daughter playing in the bathtub (both camera and lamp kept dry :thumbsup:






Forgot to mention: ISO100, F3.3, 1/100s, White Balance Daylight, no Flash


----------



## deusexaethera

I think your next project needs to be a lightsaber. I'm not sure how else you can top a portable stadium light.


----------



## toby_pra

Again, this is an awesome work!

For what you will use it?


----------



## CampingLED

Holzleim said:


> Just want to mention another application for my light:
> Usage as powerful photo light. In the photo below I used the flood at about 10-20W. Could have been some more next time, there is enough room left until max power....
> 
> My daughter playing in the bathtub (both camera and lamp kept dry :thumbsup


 
You just did it!!! You justified the need for a second one. Think of the nice shadows you will get with a second light @ a different angle and @ 50% power of the main light. :devil:


----------



## Holzleim

@deusexeathera: Next light will be either a really small light (samller than my David) or a HID monster (HID > 500W, need custom designed ballast operating from 2s-4s LiPo cells).

@toby_pra:
Will use it for:
- running in the woods
- barbecue in the dark
- light on a small sail boat
- photo light
- video light
- changing tires in the dark
- .........
- FUN!!!!

@CampingLED:
If I build a second big light, it certainly must have more power than the one previously built


----------



## deusexaethera

CampingLED said:


> You just did it!!! You justified the need for a second one. Think of the nice shadows you will get with a second light @ a different angle and @ 50% power of the main light. :devil:


But anyone who poses for more than a few seconds would catch fire. That would throw the shadows all off, not to mention preclude a second sitting.


----------



## deusexaethera

But if you build an "HID monster", then you really are building a stadium light. That's already been done. You need to do something different. Like learn how to channel the Force, for instance.


----------



## CampingLED

deusexaethera said:


> But anyone who poses for more than a few seconds would catch fire. That would throw the shadows all off, not to mention preclude a second sitting.


 
Holzleim, can I order two please. I have this "burning" desire to photograph my neighbour's cats that are catching the wild birds in my garden.


----------



## Holzleim

By the way, you mentioned "burning"......
A piece of paper being burned by the MC-E's intensive light output. Note that it is pure visible light that burns the paper. The LEDs do not emit any infrared light like an incan or HID.


----------



## Bimmerboy

Holzleim said:


> A piece of paper being burned by the MC-E's intensive light output.



That's insane! I easily feel the heat of my high power LED lights on my hand, but burning paper? Crazy!

Another of the many impressive things about Mr. Beambastic is the size. The pictures are deceiving, and at first you think it's huge... until you notice it next to the coffee mug. And, that 110mm aspheric is less than 4 1/2 inches across.

Truly amazing light, Holzleim! Definitely ranks among the best builds ever displayed here.


----------



## deusexaethera

Holzleim said:


> By the way, you mentioned "burning"......
> A piece of paper being burned by the MC-E's intensive light output. Note that it is pure visible light that burns the paper. *The LEDs do not emit any infrared light like an incan or HID.*


Oh yes they do. If I hold my P3D to my upper lip and cycle through the modes, I can feel the radiant infrared heating my skin the instant I turn it on -- long before the body of the flashlight starts to warm up.

(EDIT: It also happens with my Arc6, so it's not just a Cree behavior.)


----------



## Holzleim

I think it is not the infrared radiation you feel when putting your finger in front of the LED. The amount of IR a white LED emits is negligible in relation to the energy emitted in the visible spectrum. What you feel as heat radiation is the visible light that is absorbed by your finger (or the black paper in my case) and so is converted to heat. 
Spectrum of the MC-E with IR range at the right:


----------



## Edwood

Simply love the toggle switch design, multiple uses.

Simply crazy awesome. 

-Ed


----------



## koala

German engineering at it's best. :thumbsup:


----------



## Holzleim

Now finished external charger for my creation:

- 2A - 16A adjustable charging current
- Atmel Mega8 microcontroller
- Synchronous dc/dc converter circuitry for main current (2-16A) through both LiPoly cells in series
- Dedicated 0,5A charging circuitry for each LiPoly cell; used for balancing of the cells
- Input voltage 10V - 16V; either 12V car supply or 15V/150W laptop power-supply
- efficiency ~95%
- can be used for charging and for continuous mains or car operation


----------



## Nos

boah geil. meine fresse das ding würd ich gern mal live sehen


----------



## Illum

Holzleim said:


>



SMT components on a thru-hole board? thats impressive!
that is 30-35 gauge wire yes?


----------



## Holzleim

I know it's not nice, but it can handle 150W without any sweating....
Making a PCB for only one piece wouldn't been worth the cost and labor for layout. There are 20-30 parts in total within the circuitry and all not that small.

The brown wire has no electrical function, it is for heat distribution from the top MOSFET.

The wire towards the lamp (~2,5m long) is 2 x 4mm2 to minimize voltage drop so that the charger ICs can accurately regulate target voltage.


----------



## London Lad

I love it (the light and the charger) but you are definitely nuts as a fruit cake :twothumbs


----------



## 1 what

Hi I've just re-visited this post after a couple of weeks away. Re #10: What do you mean...why isn't this an EDC.


----------



## Holzleim

When saying it is not an EDC I mean that it is too heavy and tall to have it permanent with you (on a neck chain or lanyard), I use this light selective when I need it a portable sun. I not often put it in my backpack without any concrete intention for usage, just for having it with me "for the case...".


----------



## NosHusky

http://digg.com/d1qpdn

Your accomplishment has been dugg. 

Well done !!


----------



## Holzleim

What's the meaning of the word "dugg"? I can't find any translation for it.
The link you posted leads to the first page of my thread. Is this ok or does my browser something wrong here; what should it link to?


----------



## Vinniec5

All you need now is a large spinning mirror and a tracking system and you'd have yourself a nice ABM system there. you never know when the Empire may finish another Death-Star, with that Night-Sun you're all set.

Seriously, though very nice job and excellent build


----------



## Kestrel

London Lad said:


> I love it (the light and the charger) but you are definitely nuts as a fruit cake :twothumbs


+1. I love it!! 


Holzleim said:


> [...] a portable sun


It's great that LED's are getting a toe-hold in the 'Big Lights' thread.:goodjob:


----------



## Illum

Holzleim said:


> What's the meaning of the word "dugg"? I can't find any translation for it.
> The link you posted leads to the first page of my thread. Is this ok or does my browser something wrong here; what should it link to?



digg is a seperate "blog" on another site, dugg is just a fictional past tense of digg. What happened here is that your grand invention was posted as a blog/message board. "Digg" is yet another silly fictional term we Americans use to describe support

When it linked back to here means the site he created mirrors the link from this forum over to that, it allows users not of this forum to find it easily


----------



## mrQQ

deleted


----------



## Ra

And now for a big :bump:

I've been away for a while, but started browsing at CPF again today...

Then I found this !!! Where have I been the last year!! 


Absolutely awesome stuff, Holzleim !! I can't say enough that this is what it's all about at CPF !!
And it sure put's LED's on a par with the big light's. I love the name too.
I noticed you are quite familiar with electronic's.. That is a big advantage with projects like these. Maybe you can help me with some electronics for future projects..?? ..Maybe..

Keep up the good work !!

All the best,

Ra.


----------



## CampingLED

Great to see you back Ra, I was browsing some of your old threads just the other day.

Holzleim, some great new LEDs on the market lately. When can we expect the upgrade? :naughty:


----------



## jason 77

Man that is some serious soldering! LOL


Holzleim, can I ask where you got the fresnel lens from?


----------



## Holzleim

:sigh::sigh::sigh::sigh::sigh::sigh::sigh::sigh::sigh::sigh::sigh::sigh::sigh::sigh::sigh:

*----- R.I.P - 30.04.2010 -----
*Only the good die young...........

:sigh::sigh::sigh::sigh::sigh::sigh::sigh::sigh::sigh::sigh::sigh::sigh::sigh::sigh::sigh:

















One single cell defect can blast that much money and effort......
Died while loading with 200mA........
Some weeks before a first hint for the the cell defect was a slightly increased self-discharge for this cell......
Sad but true........


----------



## Illum

by the way the optics looked, the temperature in there must've hit reflow temp many times over, which means more than likely nothing except metal is salvageable. 

One Li-Po did go off, that much was certain... as for the other Li-Po packs, which probably sustained the temperature high and long enough to trigger a cascade failure. 

Holzleim, are you alright? did this happen your your house?


----------



## russthetoolman

OMG, that is so sad!!! You put in so much money and effort. 
I am truly sorry for your lose 
I do hope all humans, pets and property are OK!!
You replied to my PM and I was confused until I looked at your thread. 
So sorry 
Russ


----------



## ma_sha1

OMFG, WTF? did it caught on fire due to a bad battery?


----------



## tino_ale

Wow that really really suck. That's why I've stopped using lipo, they are just too darn sentitive.

I stick with nanophosphate A123 system cells for any high power application, eventhough the energy density is not has high.


----------



## DM51

That is a total tragedy... I'm extremely sad to see it. That light was an amazing achievement, and it is a dreadful shame this has happened... :sigh:


----------



## aurum

:shakehead


----------



## spencer

Very unfortunate. Perhaps a bigger and better rebuild?

EDIT: And it died only 1 day before this thread was bumped.


----------



## Kestrel

My first thought upon seeing today's pics was Aaaiiieee!
I'm so sorry to see this. My condolences.


----------



## COAST

VERY sad to see that kind of effort go out the drain so quickly. Just like *that*....


----------



## csshih

ouch, man! sorry for the loss 

and you took cares to balance that thing properly with circuitry, too


----------



## ozner1991

wow 

shame about the light. it was a motivation to all modders on this forum


----------



## cheapbastard

My condolences. That was a truly beautiful light.


----------



## Dark Laser

Oh no :shakehead

This light was so nice...I'm sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Tidra

That is really sad story,...

I think that should be a lesson to all of us, that this things are not a joke,...
The real question is "*Could this tragedy be avoid?*"


*ADMIN:* if this is not against the rule

*I am willing to contribute 5€ if you decide to do a rebuild and include some protection to avoid that in the future,...*

LP
Iztok


----------



## Holzleim

Thanks all for the warm words.
I think the only way to avoid such disaster is to use other battery technology. 
I think I can say that I did much to prevent call damage or stress:
During loading I charged both series connected cell groups independently with continuous balancing. Furthermore I limited charging end voltage to 4,1V per cell for increased cell lifetime.
During discharge I permanently monitored both cell groups for voltages lower than 3V and for too much in-balance.
I had five temperature sensors that monitored temperatures a different location within the lamp with the software reducing current when temperatures rising above 50°C.
And finally the cells where well protected against mechanical damages.

I think I will go for Li-Phosphat or Li-Titanat for my next high power build. 
The only way to be sure to save money, the effort and certainly humans, pets and house.

Only thing I could think of what could be added for further electrical security would be an independent cell monitoring circuitry that is able to disconnect charging circuitry for the case that is faulty in that way that it overcharges a cell. 

I'm glad that my wife was in house when the cell started blowing and reacted quick and right with putting the lamp on the balcony. 
Some luck that the self destruct took some seconds with a beam of smoke coming out of the charging jacket along with a medium load fizzling at the beginning and ending with a smoke grenade blast in the end on the balcony.


But at the moment we are in the middle of building our house and so it will take some months until I will have free time for building a dignified successor (certainly in four-digit power rang then :devil


----------



## CampingLED

This is truly not nice to see such a nice light destroyed. Best way is to look forward and do it even better. From what I have read batteries tend to explode during charging and not during discharging or usage (they may leak though). 

You may considder to charge the batteries external to the light in future. That makes me think about all the lights being sold with batteries installed in the light and sold with a charger that couples to the light.


----------



## FroggyTaco

Maybe a future design would have the battery pack removable for charging purposes.


----------



## Walterk

Great job, keep on the work !


----------



## Red-Fathom

you have a schematic for those power controllers for the led's? what sort of chip is that? i have a 6aa energizer cut for 4 17670 lithiums i plan to convert for LED.


----------



## IlluminatedOne

Its such a shame that light ended up like that it made me sad to see. Glad no one was hurt also.


----------



## FRITZHID

such a shame that a violent work of art should come to such a bad end... and due to a faulty batt.... sad sad day for the flashaholics... BUT with each step back we take a giant leap forward, so.... into such a Dark Land... lets bring some light, shall we? BRING ON THE +1000w LEDs! 

good luck my comrade, in your next venture! and may it be as/more impressive than the lights of yesteryear! and needless to say, KUDOWS on your prior design.... can't wait to see the next!


----------

